# Best advice for upgrade FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4 to last FreeBSD 8.0 Release



## mfaridi (Jan 11, 2010)

I use this version of FreeBSD

```
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p4
```
and I want upgrade it to Last version of FreeBSD 8 Release.
I want use binary upgrade 
if someone have good experience with this way , please tell , I do that and I do not lose my data.and have everything I have before upgrade.


----------



## zeiz (Jan 11, 2010)

I used to do binary upgrade as explained in Handbook and everything was fine but it took lots of time (anyway all the soft must be rebuild) + same mergemaster use. 
Keeping in mind that this method is only good for GENERIC kernel and usually for major upgrades I prefer to rebuild from sources.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 11, 2010)

The 8.0 release announcement contains detailed steps required to perfrom binary upgrade using the freebsd-update(8) tool. Please also read the apropriate Handbook section already referenced in the previous post.


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 12, 2010)

for me this part I think take long time 

```
portupgrade -afc
```
because I installed many packages , I install full Gnome and full KDE 4 , can I do this section with 
	
	



```
portmaster
```
, because portmaster has -D option and do not ask me many time
do I delete packages fro, distfile
I want do this section in holiday , I want run this and go to home and come back after two days and everything do


----------



## zeiz (Jan 12, 2010)

Could work if you make config recursive first but anyway after 2 days you could see that it stopped right in 10 min after you left with a message like 
"..._foo_ is already installed... "make deinstall" and then "make reinstall" to upgrade properly or provide -k option to force...Error1..Stop...Stop..."  
My experience shows that reinstall Xorg+Gnome+KDE from packages and then update from ports only outdated ones (portupgrade -aP) is at least 10 times faster.
Unless you are doing this as a part or learning.


----------

